# Gallagher & Burton Bottle



## barnaclebear (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently uncovered this old bottle on a beach in New York. It is an old liquor bottle from Gallagher & Burton Inc. . I've tried doing a search on the company but have not found that much information on them. Would anyone out there know anything about the bottle or the company.
 I'm new to the board and would appreciate any help anyone can offer. Thank you in advance.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, it's a Whiskey Bottle from the 1950-70's(IMO) that would have had a paper label. They were in business from 1950-94 and it may have looked like this when new...Jim


----------



## barnaclebear (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Jim. Your help is appreciated.


----------

